# Curtain wall inspections



## Pcinspector1 (Jan 6, 2016)

Are curtain wall inspections done in house iby your department or third party?

What to look for when preforming the inspection?


----------



## zigmark (Jan 6, 2016)

So presumably you are talking about steel construction with glass panel infill in a low or high rise commercial application?  If so, I would say that there are so so many different types of applications and methods of installation with these systems it is nearly impossible to say "Look for this or that" specifically.  Be sure they have either a design they are installing them to or a manufacturers set of installation requirements and get very familiar with each and ever detail provided.  Often times conditions will arise that aren't covered by these details and instructions and that is typically where the trouble starts.  Do not try and provide the solution in these instances, leave it to others so it is their arse on the line if/when issues arise.  Remember these systems are providing weather barrier, energy efficiency and aesthetics for the structural integrity and energy consumption for the life of the building.  If you are taking this on in your department then ensure there is an open RFI process and adequate documentation up front and time to inspect the installation.

ZIG


----------



## linnrg (Jan 6, 2016)

As mentioned get the designers details (hopefully they were included at plan review - if not then get plan review to change where all of the details are required). I typically performed many inspections for a  curtain wall.  Since it is often the weather barrier we look at so I inspect framing and support, insulation, sometime exterior gypsum (when it is a rated wall), vapor retarders, vapor barriers, sometimes installed masonry,electrical, glazing, interior finishes and interior final .  I also inspect the wall to floor details if the structure has rated floor assemblies.


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 6, 2016)

Curtain wall inspections begin with approval review of shop drawings and what the specs say. (Some require mockups with testing at labs prior to site install)

Manufacturers warranties are a critical concern as they typically involve water testing of the system in place.

This often requires use of lifts and a spray rig installed by the inspector.


----------



## linnrg (Jan 8, 2016)

ADA Guy please explain "a spray rig installed by the inspector".


----------



## Phil (Jan 8, 2016)

For an overview of curtain wall field testing on large buildings see

www.nibs.org/resource/resmgr/BEST/BEST2_019_WB6-2.pdf (paper)

www.nibs.org/resource/resmgr/BEST/BEST2_WB6-2.pdf (power point)


----------



## combo7 (Jan 14, 2016)

Pretty sure all we would check for is u-factors and anything 18" from any floor is tempered glass.

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## PhiladelphiaGlass (Jul 26, 2016)

Some Good Info
https://www.glass.org/industry-resources-ask-the-expert-faq.html


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jul 27, 2016)

Follow up on this project: 
I did not feel comfortable inspecting this so I requested the GC to provide me a list of third party inspectors that I could approve to make inspections and provide me with a report. I felt this was fair to all those involved and allowed the project to proceed without interruption. Thank you all for your insight and information that you provided.


----------



## Mark K (Jul 27, 2016)

There appears to be confusion between inspections by the building inspector and the inspections the design professionals may require based on good practices.

The building inspector can spend as much time inspecting the project as he feels warranted but the building inspector can only requires a spray rig, when not called for by the design professional, or a third party inspector if there is a code provision.


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 27, 2016)

Requirement for spray rig water testing indicates a quality job & spec and to assure it meets warranty requirements. Usually only seen in high rise, government jobs and high end projects where mockups are required.
Not usually seen in low-rise or condos but it should be.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Jul 27, 2016)

Spray testing is often done as part of envelope commissioning for LEED credits or Green Code.


----------

